# Textbox - Schriftzeichen ändern



## cybertronic (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie folgendes möglich ist:

txtLatein 'Textbox1
txtRu 'Textbox2

Bei Eingabe in der Textbox1, soll in Textbox2 der eingegebene Text in kyrillischer Schrift zur Laufzeit ausgegeben werden.

Sicherlich hängt das ganze mit einer "Zeichenkonvertierung" zusammen, jedoch weiß ich nicht konkret, welche Befehle hier zu gebrauchen sind.


Danke vorab,

cybertronic


----------



## Alex F. (16. Oktober 2007)

kannst du über die Textbox.Font eigenschaft setzten 

Grüsse bb


----------



## cybertronic (16. Oktober 2007)

brainbyte hat gesagt.:


> kannst du über die Textbox.Font eigenschaft setzten
> 
> Grüsse bb



äähmm....also du meinst mit txtBox2.Font = "cyrillic" oder wie?


----------



## Alex F. (16. Oktober 2007)

ja genau so allerdings muss die schrift vorhanden sein. Allerdings kannst du dir das auch über ein Common Dialog reinladen. (per auswahl ;-) ) 

Grüsse bb


----------



## cybertronic (17. Oktober 2007)

also, die schrift kann ich zwar ändern aber diese bleibt dennoch im lateinischen format....
es hat eher mit der konvertierung der schriftzeichen zu tun...


----------

